# Electrical study sites



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jan 10, 2008)

Helpful study info, some good stuff to print out and 3-ring bind.

Enjoy!!

http://www.bowest.com.au/library.html

http://www.tcc.edu/faculty/webpages/PGordy...eview/index.htm

http://www.hostsrv.com/webmab/app1/MSP/qui...amp;s3=advanced

http://web-ee.com/

http://www.sea.siemens.com/step/default.html

http://www.eaton.com/EatonCom/Markets/Elec...eries/index.htm

http://www.powerstandards.com/tutor.htm

http://www.eptc.wapa.gov/mps.asp

http://www.joliettech.com/what_is_a_variab...uency_drive.htm


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jan 14, 2008)

Since everyone is so awestruck they're speachless, here's another:

http://ecmweb.com/training/electrical_basi...ing_basics_wye/

Delta-Wye basics for you Power-heads.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 15, 2008)

Those are some good links!


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Feb 14, 2008)

Just a bump ...


----------



## NVRSTOP (Feb 16, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> Just a bump ...



Great Links! Thanks T.J. for the help. Every little bit counts.


----------

